# Defy Advanced weight



## vincetcr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

hey does anybody have a defy advanced 1 or 2 that has actually weighed their bike or now what the bike weights are for a medium,. I have a 05 tcr c2 thats 18 lbs fully mocked up. just wondering with pedals cages and such if it much lighter


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

The recent Bicycling Magazine (the magazine buyers guide...not the online version) quotes the the 2009 Defy Advanced 1 in size Medium at 16 lbs or just over 16 lbs....i forget which.

I have the 2009 Defy Advanced 1 in L still with the crank brother pedals....switching them out this week...waiting for 2010 ultegras to come in the mail. 

I will try to weigh the bike sometime this week and post for you. It will be a little skewed as I have the garmin speed / cadence sensor (0.9 oz or 25 grams quoted) and computer mounting bracket (also minimal weight) on the bike....should only be a few grams extra. Probably equal to the weight of the reflectors that I took off.

More to follow

Regards
Bill


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

see 
http://www2.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-16-154-2909-0,00.html


----------



## vincetcr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

hey thanks so much, how do you like the bike, what else did you consider buying. i'm looking at scott cr1 pro and madone 5 series


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

No Problem
I considered the Specialized Roubaix...forget the model...it was a very Buzzy bike
I also considered the Cannondale Synapse. I was looking in the Plush category. Was not aware of the Scott....I was going to try a FELT but the Giant dealer is less than a mile from my home so I stayed local.

I really like the Giant Defy Advanced 1. It is much lighter and stiffer than my 80's Steel CIOCC. Its not a Buzzy Carbon ride. 

There are so many differences in the ride...shifting on the brakes rather than down tube, more gears, lighter, stiffer.

I am switching out the pedals. Its comes with the Crank Brother Smarties (2009 version). which is a mountain bike pedal. the cleat is not a good match with my shoe so i purchased a pair of Shimano Ultegra pedals. Should have them by the end of the week.

Best
Bill


----------

